# need to know in soFLaQuer's finishing sauce



## mudduck (Mar 13, 2010)

Tony Chachere's: Creole Original Seasoning, 17 oz
is this the same as 
 Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning in The Finishing Sauce
in soFLaQuer's recipes
the is all i can fine


----------



## fire it up (Mar 13, 2010)

I believe it is the same thing.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 13, 2010)

Not sure if its the same or not but I couldn't ever find the creole and so I use the cajun


----------



## smokin' dick (Mar 13, 2010)

Found the Creole at a Bass Pro Shop in Foxboro, MA, Never saw it anyplace before that.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 13, 2010)

It's what I use and the stuff is GREAT


----------



## mudduck (Mar 13, 2010)

walmart has the Creole i just don't know if it is the same as cajun
i found a place on the web that has the cajun but on the pic it show
the creole so it maybe the same


----------



## mudduck (Mar 13, 2010)

what did you use


----------



## desertlites (Mar 13, 2010)

been useing the Creole for a couple years.


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't see anything else at the source itself
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




http://shop.tonychachere.com/seasonings-c-8030.html


----------



## lu1847 (Mar 14, 2010)

creole is the one i use, never seen a cajun T.C. around here, but that dont mean there aint one.


----------



## billbo (Mar 14, 2010)

I read somewhere that they are the same. I guess it depends on what part of the country you are from as to how they are marketed.


----------



## mudduck (Mar 17, 2010)

in the recipes 1 cup of cider vinegar is that apple cider vinegar
i can't fine just cider vinegar
i'm sorry to be so dumb on this stuff


----------



## placebo (Mar 17, 2010)

Nothing wrong with making sure you've got it right. Yes Apple cider vinegar is the same as cider vinegar. It's an excellent finishing sauce!


----------



## mudduck (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks everone for the help


----------



## bgolden49 (Dec 2, 2013)

Try Ocean State Job Lots .... from time to time they do have it. Shocked when I saw it at  $.99 but that was at Bldg #19 in Natick.

BGolden


----------

